# Post Your Dog's Registered Name!



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Everybody,

So... I get to go meet & put a deposit on my puppy next week, and I'm wracking my brain trying to come up with his registered AKC name! It's harder than it sounds for sure.

His call name will be Silas, which means "man of the forest." I'm trying to somehow squeeze that into the proper amount of characters with the kennel name as a prefix... not working so well 

*I thought it would be fun to hear all of your dogs "formal" names!*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What's the kennel prefix?

Strauss is named in the German manner (which I consider to be horrifically boring). S Konzert vom Drachenberg.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

While Dawn was from a BYB. So I really didn't know about formal names then. So she is _Dawn Last Name_. 

Dusk is Athene's Texas Roundup

Ollie is Horizan's Three Olives


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Chicster said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> So... I get to go meet & put a deposit on my puppy next week, and I'm wracking my brain trying to come up with his registered AKC name! It's harder than it sounds for sure.
> 
> ...


I just reread your post. The breeder isn't picking the name?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not all breeders pick names. Many breeders will pick a theme and say "Name it what you want, but it must follow the theme."

I plan on naming all my pups before they go simply because I don't like some of the stupid things people choose.

I can't keep anybody from CALLING their dog the overused name of Duke, King, Princess, or Duchess, but I can at least make sure the dog doesn't have a horrific reg name


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My dog is from a puppy mill, so needless to say, she has no stinking papers! But I made a fake one for fun, much like some breeders do, and her registered name is _Cara's Curbside Prophecy "Elsa"_. Cara's my gf, and who helped me make the decision to adopt Elsa.


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

Breeders don't always choose the names. I remember my friends old doberman was the breeders name (and then) ice breaker. They had to base the name off winter, because that's the theme the breeder wanted.

Edit: I found the breeders name, it was Ch. Royolyn`s Ice Breaker...the dogs name was Breaker


----------



## K9 Conversation (Feb 18, 2008)

Tava Von Dietrich!


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

The Kennel name is RiseNShine...

I wasn't told that it had to follow any certain theme, only that it has to include the kennel name in the prefix.

The sire is He's a Hottie, the dam is Moonlit Merle. She doesn't seem to really follow any theme, except that many of the dogs have some reference to Hot in the name, but not all.

I think I'm going to ask if I have any restrictions on it though!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't pick names..... I put up a list of ideas that I compile from everyone that go along wtih the theme.... 
previous themes have been

Card litter - Meghan 
Am. Can. Ch. Maplemanse Dealt a Queen CD 

Mystery litter - Connor 
Can. Ch. Mirasols Perfect Alibi CD 

Roses - Cuinn 
Am. Can. Ch. Wabanas American Spirit (American Spirit is a registered rose) 

dog themed alcoholic drinks litter - Kaelyn
Can. Ch. Shaynedoro's pearls n leashes (the drink is actually Pearls n. laces, its teh most obscure alcholic drink I could find that doesn't sound like a drink, maybe cause I work at a University but I hate alcohol names) 

Cow litter - Shalva 
Ch. Milbrose's Milk & Honey 

Duck litter - Meir 
Milbrose Duck n Run 

Scottish Castles litter - Emmett 
Milbrose Storming Castle Craig 

I am trying to think of a theme for next years FCR litter 

our call names have nothing to do with registered names.... it just doesn't matter to me 
s


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Engleberg's Akira
Sirus' Filou

Pretty straight foward with the CanKC


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Chicster said:


> The Kennel name is RiseNShine...
> 
> I wasn't told that it had to follow any certain theme, only that it has to include the kennel name in the prefix.
> 
> ...


Gah, I can't for the life of me remember Trey's registered name.

Springtime something or another.... 

Beau- Am Ch Old River's Over the Rain Beau (thank you mother)

Rose- Old River's Winter Rose

Summer- Old River's Summer Wind 

I didn't name any of them, lol. 

I want a puppy one day I can name. If I ever breed, the registered names will be really awesome (and probably nerdy).


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I pre-apologize if this is a stupid question, but why to registered dogs have to have a call name and a registered name? Why can't it just be the same? I'd think it would be a little hard to remember all those names for just one dog.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

ara28 said:


> I pre-apologize if this is a stupid question, but why to registered dogs have to have a call name and a registered name? Why can't it just be the same? I'd think it would be a little hard to remember all those names for just one dog.


I'm pretty sure it's because you aren't supposed to have multiple dogs with the same name in the same breed. So they give you 25 letters to work with and you just run with it 

I don't really like it when the call name is totally unrelated, thats why I want to sort of fit it in or tie it together somehow. I'm realizing though that it's like a little puzzle!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicster said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because you aren't supposed to have multiple dogs with the same name in the same breed. So they give you 25 letters to work with and you just run with it
> 
> I don't really like it when the call name is totally unrelated, thats why I want to sort of fit it in or tie it together somehow. I'm realizing though that it's like a little puzzle!


Oh ok, that makes sense. So its so they don't have to say "And next we have max.....then fluffy....then max....than rover.....etc..."? Instead they can say "And next we have dog A, dog B, dog C...." is that about right?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm thinking Ryu The Fire Breather will be what I want for my little girl. Call name is Ryu. I wanted to call her Leviathan The Fire Breather but DH said that is too long to use Leviathan as a call name. After he just named a dog Alchemist is that not kind of long? 



ara28 said:


> I pre-apologize if this is a stupid question, but why to registered dogs have to have a call name and a registered name? Why can't it just be the same? I'd think it would be a little hard to remember all those names for just one dog.


Because it'd be odd to go around saying Smith's Max come here boy. I really have no trouble remembering my dogs reg names and call names, including all my past dogs. They need to have the owner and/or breeders name/kennel name as a prefix as mentioned so there are not a bunch of duplicate dogs in the database/registration records. So even if 100 people name their dogs Maverick or Sponge Bob they will have a different prefix. As far as the actual dogs name you can have it the same, its up to the breeder/owner. 

My girls registered name is Axel Rose, the breeder let me pick it but I had to keep the same prefix. I call her Zara, her sire's name is Axel, both reg. and call name. So his reg name isn't long, fancy or different from his call name.



ara28 said:


> Oh ok, that makes sense. So its so they don't have to say "And next we have max.....then fluffy....then max....than rover.....etc..."? Instead they can say "And next we have dog A, dog B, dog C...." is that about right?


Mainly it is to be different because registries are responsible for keeping records on pedigreed dogs. As mentioned above they need to differentiate between individuals. You don't want 100 dogs with the exact same name in the records, it would make it confusing and harder to keep track. Think of it like people. Most people have a first, middle and last name. Surnames help in keeping track of people, who's who. There could be 5 kids named Stacy in one classroom but what is the last name. Then the middle name would be even more different. Some people do end up with all 3 names being the same, but then we have SS#s. Like dogs have registration numbers. 

If you are being called to holding or something I've found it depends on the show or even the official for what they say. Most often they will call out your armband # along with your dogs name, usually the full registered name and sometimes just the dogs name without the prefix which can be pretty long in itself. You should be able to recognize it as your dogs along with the #.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

For the Greyhounds (these are registerd NGA racing names) we have:
Tame Game
Trips To Open
Pin Oak Halley
U Too Navy Blue
Jetabb Bluegill
Jetabb Catfish
Fast Movin' Mary
Tame Rocky
Dana's Black Ink, FCh
Crunchtime Casey
KGB Bonnie Girl
our yet-to-be-named race dog will most likely be Fast Fluffy or GSK TriptoVegas 

With our Podengo's we have:
Fantasia do Vale do Poco (Portuguese import)
Am/Can Ch Evita vd Kelihuevel (Dutch import)
Ch Marcos de Retrouvaille (born and bred American dog!)


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Is it just for the AKC because my girl in the British KC


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

tipper said:


> Is it just for the AKC because my girl in the British KC


nope your dog should have a registered name as well if she is registered with "the kennel club UK" 

s


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Shalva said:


> nope your dog should have a registered name as well if she is registered with "the kennel club UK"
> 
> s


I think they meant (which I could be wrong) can they post or is it only for people who's dogs are AKC reg. to post.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I have seen some really creative names out there. One friend had a breeder that chose certain authors' novels (different author for each litter), tv shows, and a Las Vegas theme.

Ours are:
Velvet Soft Touch
Majestic Pop-It

I could see RiseNShine Dusk to Dawn
Dusk 2 Dawn
Moonlit Dusk
Moonlit Rays
Dusky Glow


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

So everyone can look my girl up. it's Kenmilquin Rioja of fisherhart.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ripley is Sunburst Believe It Or Not. I haven't registered Frosty yet, I think he'll be Selkirk's Winter Wonderland. I was thinking of making up something for Shiner for fun too, like Black n Blue or Knock Out.....


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> Ripley is Sunburst Believe It Or Not. I haven't registered Frosty yet, I think he'll be Selkirk's Winter Wonderland. I was thinking of making up something for Shiner for fun too, like Black n Blue or Knock Out.....


See I love how those tie in to the call name... please bestow me with some of your creativity!


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonwill's Mocha Kit Kat


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Ch Evensong High Fidelity JH WC (Sasha)
Ch Evensong Prometheus (Sweep)
Evensong Katmandu (Sparrow)
Evensong Little Bit O'Soul (Caillou)
Ch Wabana's Bit O'Spring (Bibby)
Ch Bearstream Am Bernard NJP (Viggo)
Berncroft Blue Pirate (Pearl)
Tavlsborggaard's Estrella (Cake)
Rondix Yazoo (Basil)
Evensong No Regrets (Jack)
Evensong Northern Star (Rosie)
Evensong Noodle Soup (Betsy)

and the soon-to-be newcomer:
Fall Flight Touch 'Em All (Spike)


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmmm,
ours is not so interesting...
Sparky De**** (our last name)-we have no intention of showing him or anything like that, so really it was just making him *officially* part of the family.
The lab my parents had until he died at 15 was Chucky Sei**** (their last name) same reason.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby is registered under the CKC as "Ataboy's Snake Charmer". We were allowed to pick our own name (as long as we used their kennel name as a prefix), and because we are big into keeping and breeding snakes, we wanted to tie in all the geekiness. The reg'd name doesnt' have anything to do with what we call her, but it was a lot of fun to come up with something different and creative!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ara28 said:


> I pre-apologize if this is a stupid question, but why to registered dogs have to have a call name and a registered name? Why can't it just be the same? I'd think it would be a little hard to remember all those names for just one dog.


 " Mr.Barky- Von- Schnauzer" commercial ring a bell?


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby - Mudville's Edendale Slugger (Edendale is because he has both Edenrock and Barksdale lines in him). 

Cameron - Keepsake's Take a Chance

The breeders named both of our dogs.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Ours are both rescues, but my friend has had purebreds and they hav registered names. 

Her Yorkie was Bali Boo Hot n Spicy (went by Baili)

Her Chihuahua is Chula Chiquita Bonita Hua (goes by Chula)

and her Husky's name is Sachi and I think her breeder gave her her registered name and I can't think of it.



borzoimom said:


> " Mr.Barky- Von- Schnauzer" commercial ring a bell?


That commercial cracks me up!

When I was growing up we had a golden/olde english sheepdog mix and his name was "Freddie"...or Fredrick Von Dog. LOL


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Loved all the names on here...how some people thought them up, I will never know. I don't seem to have that creativity.

I am terrible with the dog registry. Planning on sending Riley's in soon. Have a few I am thinking of, but nothing yet. 

For now, will horse names do?

Rhiatta, Just Say Zip
Texas, Zip To Sonny Texas


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

soleil is sun in French and is kind of like silas... maybe you could work that in.


----------



## zerolover (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you should try Shining Silas!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bliss is Larken (kennel name) Just Blissful. I wanted a name the used her parents names. Dad was CH Pembroke Just Do It and mom was Larken Magic Touch. 

Heather is North Star Heather (didnt name her)


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> " Mr.Barky- Von- Schnauzer" commercial ring a bell?


That commercial is hillarious.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Moose is the only registered dog I've ever had, but I don't have his papers (his first owner keeps telling me "he'll try to find them"  ). But I don't care, although I could join the local AKC chapter if I had them. His registered name is "Brutus Maximus" the something-th or other-th (some number), he's from a BYB, so I don't think he has a kennel name prefix. His first owner called him Brutus, but I started calling him Moose one day (because he's so big and clumsy), and it just stuck. 

Toby and Penny have middle names (Toby Joe and Penny Lou), but that's just for fun. My mom says Willow's full name is "The Fair Lady Willow" (said with a snooty British accent)  . If I get another large male dog that's registered, I want to name him "(kennel name) Let's Get Ready to Rumble!", call name Rumble. That is, if his name is up to me. Otherwise I guess I'll have to use whatever name/theme the breeder wants.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> " Mr.Barky- Von- Schnauzer" commercial ring a bell?


Its the tone he uses when he sais it the second time that cracks me right up. Love that commercial.

Leira's name is Winfalls style and dreams (Keep your eyes peeled for her in the future  )
Karma... I will know this week-ish (her "stuff" will be arriving)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Be My Valentine (Val) born on v-day

U've Been Hexed (Hex)


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

GP Kaluamoa Lily. I got to pick her registered name. I was going to go with Kaluamoa Lily flower or something like that but she isnt named after the flower she is named after Lily Potter. And I wasnt going to register her as Kaluamoa Lily Potter....That just isnt her. I wanted to get the registration in before I had to pay extra money so I just put her regular name after the cattery name.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

"A" Blitz.

Ya, boring, but he's not registered, and GDA assigns each litter a letter that their names have to start with. Blitz is from the "A" Litter, but is sponsored so his name didn't have to start with an "A". So for the formal stuff, they have to stick the "A" at the front so they can still keep track of what litter he's from.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo is "Ravinel Fox Magick" - I got to choose his name. >^_^<

Eevee is a pound puppy mutt, so she doesn't have one lol...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

mine are all registered thru the American Border Collie Assoc. not the AKC and they make it harder (sort of) as you are allowed only 14 letter/spaces.....but, there are many dogs simply named Lass, Moss, Gyp, Ben, etc....what makes them "unique" is the fact that their reg. # becomes a part of their name (Lass 295364, Lass 284367, Ben 198764, Ben 348214, etc) 

so, on that note, mine are Joe's Schuh Tip (Tipper), MoTir's SchuLace, (Lacey) (these were both from a breeder w/ the last name of Schuh), Tir Ceo (Tir), and TirCeo's Titch (Titch).....Saoirse doesn't have a reg name but if i ILP her it will be TirCeo's Saoirse.....Tir Ceo is Gaelic for country mist and Saoirse is Gaelic for freedom.....

how about RiseNShine Lil' Silas?.....


----------



## Two Labs Mom (Apr 10, 2008)

Yoder's Kahuna Aikane (Ozzie)

Satori's Sadie Sweet and Lovely (Sadie)


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

Bex's full name on his German papers is Bex vom Riedschlurgi (I thiiink I spelled that right). So yeah, basically... his name, and where he came from.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I do like the Germans do go by the alphabet.

My Dogs"
Gino vom SchloBgaBchen, nickname Nemo
Cathy del Mare Adritico, nickname Girle
Gillion vom Schreknhaus, Chilly
Inko vom Femerick, Stink
Taza von der Mattenburg, Taz
Wasco vom Mattenburgher, Wini


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

sheplovr said:


> I do like the Germans do go by the alphabet.


Yeah, the litters all have the same letter name right? Like Bex's litter. His litter mates imported with him were Berco, Biff, and Bodo. I think I got the best named out of that bunch


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

George - Oh God it's George!
Gracie - Goodnight Gracie
Bonnie - Saddle mountain's Bonnie
Clyde - Saddle mountain's Clyde
Mac - Saddle mountain's MacNaughton's
Tosh - Saddle mountain's Natasha


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I do like the Germans do go by the alphabet.


See, I can't stand that. It's so incredibly boring....

Jake von Marcato....whoo hoo 

I am so sick of seeing dogs named Arko, Paco, and Quando...


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

MooShu's full name is "I'll Have the MooShu Pork Please"!! See MooShu eating biscuits on Youtube!! http://youtube.com/watch?v=_pNNc182lEc


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Maddy's registered name is:
Carousel's Devine Design, Call name Madoline, aka Maddy, The Diva, The Devine Miss M!

Beau's registered name is:
Britmarc's Grand Slam


----------



## marleys_mom (Apr 10, 2008)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> MooShu's full name is "I'll Have the MooShu Pork Please"!!


Ha ha ha... I love it!


----------

